# So i made a mistake



## aninfortunate (May 3, 2017)

I ate a 7 month old smoked and dried meat, it was vacuum sealed and kept in the fridge. Am I dead?













5t_UM4_KM.jpg



__ aninfortunate
__ May 3, 2017






This is what the other package looks like. Worst part is I actually tried out a bit of "raw meat"


----------



## myownidaho (May 3, 2017)

It's been two hours, are you still among the living?!?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 3, 2017)

When i make sausage i taste the raw meat this way i know if i need to add anything, way better than frying which will impart the taste.

Anyways after 30+ years i'm still here.

So throw the fence over the hay some cow....D'OH


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2017)

Smoked and Dried??? Jerky? Cured? Fully cooked? Please be more specific...JJ


----------



## aninfortunate (May 4, 2017)

It's been 18 hours, I started feeling an small "bump" in my stomach around 12 hours.

Besides this and a small "stomach on fire" feeling, I don't feel anything other than fear.

The meat in question was cecina, it says on wikipedia:

"In Spanish, _*cecina*_ [θeˈθina] is meat that has been salted and dried by means of air, sun or smoke."

It also says the exact type is "*dry smoked pork meat*"


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2017)

If you trust the source, you are likely fine. Handled properly that stuff can keep for years. Similar to coppa and prociutto...JJ

Stop thinking about it. Your brain can make you sicker than the meat!


----------



## aninfortunate (May 4, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> If you trust the source, you are likely fine. Handled properly that stuff can keep for years. Similar to coppa and prociutto...JJ
> 
> Stop thinking about it. Your brain can make you sicker than the meat!


Thanks for the advice, I've decided as well that I'll just go on with my day since I may be getting too scared for my own sake.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 4, 2017)

Your brain can make you sicker than the meat!
____
Ain't that the truth?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2017)

Some years ago l made Brats for the family. My darling wife commented they were still slightly pink in the center and underdone. Before taking them to the table, I measured 160 at the center and I said they are fine. She worried she would get sick and repeatedly asked if l was SURE she would be ok. A few hours later she complained of stomach cramps and got sick. Everyone else was fine. It was all in her head! She thought she would get sick and did. Since then l have to split and brown the center of her sausages to convince her they are very well done...JJ


----------



## myownidaho (May 4, 2017)

aninfortunate said:


> It's been 18 hours, I started feeling an small "bump" in my stomach around 12 hours.
> 
> Besides this and a small "stomach on fire" feeling, I don't feel anything other than fear.
> 
> ...



You're fine. It would have hit you already. Chef JJ has it right.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 4, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> You're fine. It would have hit you already. Chef JJ has it right.


Not the case here...but some food poisoning cases show symptoms 36-48h after (botulism).


----------



## myownidaho (May 4, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Not the case here...but some food poisoning cases show symptoms 36-48h after (botulism).



Ah, yes. I stand corrected.


----------



## joakimericsson (May 9, 2017)

NO! Your still good don't worry.


----------



## dward51 (May 9, 2017)

Along the lines of "all in your head"....

There were a dozen of us that worked for a guy and one day we decided to mess with him.  So as the day progressed, one by one, we started asking him "Don, you fell OK, you don't look so good".  A couple of hours in, he really said he felt bad and finally went home.  All in his head......  He was sooooo pissed when we told him about it later (but a good sport).  Of course it never worked again.


----------

